# Signatures For All!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So, I've been bored recently and have been dabbling with graphic work again. If anyone would like a custom forum signature post here.

If you would like one, send me a PM and we can work out the details. I'll need several pictures provided, and color ideas you'd like. If I get swamped with requests I'll have to start a waiting list.
Here are a few things I've whipped up over the past few days.

-









Waiting list(Red=Finished):
DMTWI
DeeboLove
apbtmom76
mxmlxxxvii
LadyRampage
Xaihko

Finished: 








-








-








-


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice James, I really like all of them, was wonering who did that new siggy with Savannah in it, I may have to see about this, lol. But you will be swamped before I get abck, lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ooh, i want one . hope your back troubles improve


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice James!! I like them all. Your new siggy is awsome.  

Hope you are doing better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty sweet bro dude


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Good job on those sigs! I could really use a nice sig, pm sent....


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

ohhh, i've been wanting to make one of these. this may force me to buy a membership. hehehe


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Updated with a waiting list. All of them will be made in the order I get'em and time I have available.  Also...I'm pretty sure you have to be a VIP to have a signature. Could be wrong.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

very nice work James, very nice, I am lovin them both can't wait to see mine


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Also...I'm pretty sure you have to be a VIP to have a signature. Could be wrong.


pretty sure you're right.. i made my own, then found out i cant even use it.. 

somehow, Bittersweet gets one..


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

great work man.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your a good wingman to have dude!...  Hahaha Those are BadAzz...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Loving the new ones! Especially LadyRampage's!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You know I want one!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Added you to the list Xaihko. 

Also if anyone messaged me saying they wanted one, I NEED pictures ASAP, or I'm going to skip you and move onto the next person.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Deebolove and Xaihko, if you guys want me to make you a signature, I could really use some pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Added you to the list Xaihko.
> 
> Also if anyone messaged me saying they wanted one, I NEED pictures ASAP, or I'm going to skip you and move onto the next person.


I want one but can wait once the list dies down - or do I need to send pics now? LoL


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the one you made for me!! And all the helpful advise you've given me!! I actually have made some progress figuring out photoshop!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I want one but can wait once the list dies down - or do I need to send pics now? LoL


If you get me pictures I can have something for you prolly tomorrow.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Deebolove and Xaihko, if you guys want me to make you a signature, I could really use some pictures!  Thanks!


Oo I sent u an email the other day...hmmm ill have to resend it then!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> If you get me pictures I can have something for you prolly tomorrow.


Mkay - I send you one shortly


----------

